# Google Images for organic searches



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

Hi. Can anyone offer advice for getting your t-shirt images to appear in Google Images?


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I know that having good keywords in the ALT and TITLE text as well as around the image seem to be a factor.

Other than that, it's kind of a mystery to me - I'd love to have more of my T-shirts appear in Google Image Search too. A lot of times when they do, they're not from my main site either - they're from places like my blog.


----------



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

Yes, my alt tags are keyword rich, but my title field is not as I am using it for something else. I've read that jpeg names should have keywords so I will try that (a bit time consuming).
I've also added my pics to Google Picasa to see if that will do it.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

What if you use Photobucket to store your pics?


----------



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for that tip Basikboy. I will give it a try.


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey Sas and Basik, I'm very interested to find your results when you add images to Picasa and Photobucket. At one point I added a ton of images to Flickr and I had no results with my efforts. My images never seemed to appear in Google or Yahoo image searches and nobody was ever directed to my website from Flickr.


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

And in regards to naming Jpgs for google image searches, I've tried that and I'm not sure if it's actually helped. I'm pretty confused how google images chooses certain images and leaves some out.


----------



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

Hey RadCakes,
I wish I had good news to report, but no such luck. I have checked to ensure my pics are public, I have good tags for searching. I just made mutiple albums with different names that might be searched to see if that works. 
I will post back if something gives...


----------



## NeverBePeace (Sep 8, 2009)

lincolnapparel said:


> I know that having good keywords in the ALT and TITLE text as well as around the image seem to be a factor.
> 
> Other than that, it's kind of a mystery to me - I'd love to have more of my T-shirts appear in Google Image Search too. A lot of times when they do, they're not from my main site either - they're from places like my blog.


I was under the impression that the more pictures you have on other sites showing off your shirt......will be in google images. Also, I look at it as even if the picture isn't directly from your site......the potential buyer knows about your brand. I look at that as a good thing. Indo see your point though.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

It was my understanding that it was still in beta phase anf that they were "handpicking" sites/images to try this out on. I am not sure if this is fully open to the public yet.


----------



## buffaloson (May 17, 2010)

hi, sorry yes I am still a newbie .. please guidance

and sorry if my english ugly and chaotic


----------



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

A few of my images are now showing on Google based on my TAGS on my default photos and not the jpeg name. Not sure why only a few... I also see a few of my images from other websites are showing up as someone mentioned earlier in this post.
My Flickr photos are still not showing up in Yahoo images. I continue to tweak to see what might make the difference.


----------



## junosama (May 15, 2009)

Make sure you optimize the file names and alt tags to start.


----------



## Brad Kelly (May 26, 2010)

While the metadata for the image is definitely important, the file names are also key, especially if you allow the robots to crawl your image directories.

I get a noticable chunk of traffic from image search. I usually name images with descriptive words separated by hyphens. For example, I might have the name of the shirt then maybe the category it's in or an adjective followed by the company name. 

I've seen other sites keyword-jam their image names, but for me that makes it harder to read on the backend. I usually just stick to what's going to help me identify the shirt without seeing the image and use that as the file name.


----------



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

I have been dreading redoing all my image names, but I will now that you have made the case. Thanks so much Brad for taking the time to let us know.


----------



## nosymbolrequired (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry if I am replying late on this thread, but just found it. 

I have good results on google image search for most of my images, and therfore a lot of my traffic comes from these image searches. 

Make sure you ALT tags are using keywords within them, dont just name them "robot t-shirt" as you will be competing with thousands of others. ALT tags along the lines of "organic cotton t-shirt depicting an image of the 80's robot with a flower on its head" will bring more traffic from the "long search strings". This will also bring you highly targeted traffic, more likely to buy. 

The t-shirt file name is also very important, a file name of xxxx-robot.jpg will again bring you nothing, due to high competition. A file name of organic-cotton-t-shirt-robot-flower" would be more specific and google seems to like these when they relate directly to your site and also to your ALT tags.

The next thing to consider, and this goes against all website design rules, is that google rates (or did rate unless the mayday update has changed it) the size of the image aswell as the ALT and file names. Images with similar file names and ALT tags will be ordered in size first. The larger rating higher on results. However, be very careful as the rule of thumb of website design is to compress your images for speed first. 

I hope this helps, I managed to get most of this information for free from an SEO who happens to be staying with me at the moment!, my site rates well on google images, for my specific keywords, but as with all free information please dont shoot the messenger if any of this information is wrong!

mark
Green clothing, Organic Cotton T-shirts and fairtrade t shirts, all by nosymbolrequired


----------



## hideyourarms (Apr 15, 2006)

Interesting, I was always under the impression that it was shorter alt tags that helped, but this way makes a lot of sense. On my blog I do get a surprising amount of visitors via image searches, usually for celebrities, so if you spot a celebrity wearing your shirt, that's a nice stream of traffic right there.


----------



## sas0798 (May 19, 2006)

Great information Mark! Thanks for sharing. Like your website and products too!


----------

